# "Hand-holding" with mouth



## MissWeezy (Feb 25, 2012)

My pup, Weezy, is 14 weeks tomorrow and is still a stone-cold land shark. I've studied up and expect to see a decrease in this behavior within the next couple weeks (maybe? Please?). Our strategy is to yelp/withdraw attention/do time-outs in the kennel. This is all fine and good with the two adults, but the 5-year-old is bearing the brunt of the nipping. Weezy's favorite thing to do is to fully envelop our son's hand in her mouth, biting down gently. Her bite inhibition is actually excellent, but try telling that to DS. This is terrifying to him, as it is usually accompanied by a growl and much wiggling and pulling.

We get between them as much as possible, and redirect her to toys, etc. But she is fixated on jumping and grabbing the other "puppy" and it's just a giant game to her. 

Complicating the situation is my son's developmental challenge--he's a wonderfully bright boy with Asperger Syndrome, which means he's old enough cognitively to understand the basics of why puppies do what they do, but emotionally he's much, much younger. I naively thought I could brook the gap between his emotional and his intellectual age by supervising the heck out of these two, and am having quite a time of it. What seems to be playful (albeit obnoxious) "hand-holding" on Weezy's part is just pure predation to my son. And his perception is the important one here. 

Just wondering if we're on the right track with constant intervention and waiting it out, or if we have to bring in the big guns in the form of a behaviorist. Maybe I just answered my own question.

Cate


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

At 14 weeks, it is expected that a pup will pretty much put everything in his mouth. The fact that pup is carry your son's hand around gently, without breaking skin or hurting, to me is a really positive signal, that even though your son is a boy, there is something special about him. I believe your pup knows this. Otherwise a normal 14 week old pup behaviour is to puncture holes in your hand as you walk down the hallway  

You sound like your are already managing things well. So as to enlisting additional training resources, that is only a decision you can make. However, if it were me, I would persevere as you seem to be doing really well to have a 14 week old Vizsla pup holding it's bite when playing with Master 5.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I, too, think your Weezy is behaving like a normal puppy. (Ah, puppies!) In fact, it sounds like her bite inhibition is really good, for such a youngster, only 14 weeks old! I don't really think you need an animal behaviorist. In fact, if she is not drawing blood, her behavior is better than normal. What Ozkar said is so right!

My dog, Willie, is a full-grown adult male, and he still likes to walk around the yard holding my hand in his mouth. He does this ever so gently. ;D


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Cate,
I agree with the above. Mischa had to be taught as a pup to quit the nipping. 

Vs can be overwhelming as a pup. I still believe to this day that they are more difficult than other breeds. 

It sounds like you are doing a fantastic job. If you find yourself overwhelmed it cant hurt to get a trainer. I believe every first time V owner should if they are willing. It wasn't until we started sessions with ours that I started to feel some relief. After one session and his assessment I had more knowledge about Mischa that I could see the light at the end of the tunnel. 

Janice


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes your pup is doing great!!! Ours took until about 18 weeks before we saw a decrease in the mouthing.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby was a nightmare with this and definitely grew out of it. I still notice from time to time when I am walking she will lighting mouth my hand like she is holding my hand. She doesn't do it to others so I am not concerned.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

Malcolm is 14 weeks come Monday (it'll be alright - anywho...).

He is very much like your pup. EVERYTHING goes in his mouth. But his bite inhibition is also excellent. We took care of that around 8 to 10 weeks. It seems our fingers feel great on that little teething jaw. Redirecting only does so much. No kidding, Malcolm will chew on our walls. I'm not sure how he manages, but I have many electrical outlets and cable/phone jacks lacking paint now. Thankfully we're in an old building and the walls aren't drywall.


Your son provides an added challenge. I can't even begin to advise on that. The best I can say is that from someone else with a 14 week old pup, the behaviors sound identical.

The terrible two's have begun for us. Everything is a game! Come get me! Don't catch me! Look what I have! Don't take it! What do you have? Mine now! A place I'm not supposed to go and know it? I'm there! It's total defiance, it's maddening and cute all at once.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah grew out of it, but it did take consistent, repetitious training about acceptable and unacceptable.

I don't know if this will work for your son, but one of the books I read (I think it was Dog Training for Dummies) said to have kids cross their arms, stand tall like a tree, and look for rain (look up at the sky or ceiling).

Full disclosure: my neighbor kids only tried it once when I told them how and then decided it was no fun having Savannah leave them alone. The description worked much better for the few adults I know who are afraid of dogs and really didn't want anything to do with her.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

MissWeezy said:


> We get between them as much as possible, and redirect her to toys, etc. But she is fixated on jumping and grabbing the other "puppy" and it's just a giant game to her.


I think you are on the wrong track Cate. The above statement concerns me. 

Be careful with the child! Why is dog allowed to mouth him? I'd watch that dog like a hawk around the child. I would also limit their interaction until he can be trusted. It only takes one accident and the child will NEVER forget it. It is normal for the pup, but that doesn't mean it should be tolerated by adults or allowed with children. My pup would never get the chance to put his mouth on my child, ever!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Is it possible to have your son carry a stuffed dog toy around with him when he's in the same rooms as the pup? We started out by shoving a toy in Riley's mouth every time she tried to grab our hands and it helped quite a bit.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

I taught my boys to deal with Phoebe mouthing them by pushing their hand INTO her mouth. She _really_ doesn't like that and very quickly learned to stop it.

She still likes to mouth me from time to time (she is 20 months old now) when she is enjoying a belly rub but it's very gentle. I don't see her mouthing anyone else anymore though she can overwhelm with her jumping up on people (a problem we haven't solved yet).

Maybe this technique of pushing his hand into your V's mouth when mouthing will help you son?

Rh.


----------

